# Mechanical Woodvil



## Andre (6/11/14)

Some news today (6/11/2014) from the modmaster.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape (6/11/14)

Nice


----------



## Paulie (7/11/14)

Sounds great!!


----------



## Marzuq (7/11/14)

thats some very interesting news. bet those will be sold before they even reach production.
keep us posted please


----------



## Andre (7/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> thats some very interesting news. bet those will be sold before they even reach production.
> keep us posted please


The are all finished, then uploaded to the web site and available for sale at a pre-notified time. So, it is fastest finger first. Usually sold out within an hour. These will probably only be done beginning 2015.


----------



## Marzuq (7/11/14)

Andre said:


> The are all finished, then uploaded to the web site and available for sale at a pre-notified time. So, it is fastest finger first. Usually sold out within an hour. These will probably only be done beginning 2015.


thanks @Andre. thats usually the part of the year when im broke lol. but will definitely be keeping an eye out


----------



## Spydro (24/4/17)

Andre said:


> Some news today (6/11/2014) from the modmaster.



That epic sale didn't happen until almost a year later on May 23, 2015, but it will go down in infamy. There were around 400 available, the largest batch of Woodies ever produced. A a huge amount of work to produce around all the other everyday operations at Reoville with all of the work only done by Robert and one of his staff... hence the delay on their sale day. 

I had fought hard on the ECF classifieds to score 5 earlier production Woodvil's, and they had gone up in price due to their rarely being resold (I scored another earlier Woodie sometime after this sale day). But the 2015 Woodies was worth the wait, were a game changer for this wood loving kind of guy. I scored 4 of them. But unfortunately like almost all of my Reos none of the Woodies get used much anymore. The 4 Reo P67's I scored on their sale day or soon after became my go to Reos. They still are, but I had been using a few others now and then. But I am going back to mostly the Reos for my vaping. A probably next project when up to it will be to get all 4 of these Woodie's (and maybe some of the Nuppin's) back online to compliment the P67/Kryten's.




Unseated by...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------

